# Can beta fish live in comunity fish tank ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I just got a long fin beta male from the friend and thinking to put him in my community tank as I already have 1Gl tank with Full moon beta and don't want to take for another beta in the separate tank. My 10Gl Community tank has some guppies, cherry barbs, neon and rummy nose tetras and honey guramy as well as some bottom feeders and CRS and RCS and amano shrimps. It's planted tank with hiding places. I'm wondering if beta will be OK there without some torn fins or trying to torn my guppy fins ?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I see a potential problem as the betta may attack the guppies due to thier long flowing tails. 

You're going to have to be more specific about the number of live stock you have in the tank. How many of each fish/shrimp do you have in the tank?

If you have a spare tank or plastic tub you could put the betta in there and a guppy and obseverse it over a weeks time and see what happens. I fthe guppies tail is getting shredded then you know the answer is that betta is going to have to be in a seperate tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*beta*

i have a beta in acommunity tank for over a year now and hes very happpy with them u just have to ovserve that they dont pick on on or get picked on


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

tom g said:


> i have a beta in acommunity tank for over a year now and hes very happpy with them u just have to ovserve that they dont pick on on or get picked on


This is my issue. That beta may pickup on guppy (I have one male and two female guppy) or Cherry barbs or tetras will try to pick on him or he will.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I see a potential problem as the betta may attack the guppies due to thier long flowing tails.
> 
> You're going to have to be more specific about the number of live stock you have in the tank. How many of each fish/shrimp do you have in the tank?
> 
> How is that relevant ?


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

my cherry barbs nip at betta tails as do the male guppies. Some bettas are ok in a community tank as far as aggression, others not. Depends a great deal on the fish itself. all you can do is try. 
I prefer female bettas in a community tank as the finnage does not attract nippers but there again it depends on the betta as to if it will be aggressive. I have a female betta that has taken out platies and guppies and if a snail gets near her she kills them too.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

mousey said:


> my cherry barbs nip at betta tails as do the male guppies. Some bettas are ok in a community tank as far as aggression, others not. Depends a great deal on the fish itself. all you can do is try.
> I prefer female bettas in a community tank as the finnage does not attract nippers but there again it depends on the betta as to if it will be aggressive. I have a female betta that has taken out platies and guppies and if a snail gets near her she kills them too.


Interesting. This is probably explains why my male guppy's tale is ripped lately. Looks like my cherry barbs got to him. I thought that cherry barbs are peaceful fish but looks like as any barb they somewhat aggressive. So I'll keep my beta in the container for now. Looks like he is doing fine there.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ive done it..

cherry barbs with a betta.... thats too much aggression in such a small community tank.


----------

